# Problem with /usr/libexec/getty



## mefizto (Jun 10, 2013)

Greetings all,

I have installed FreeBSD 9.1 with zfs on root following the guide in Thread 31662 I have the boot, /, usr on a USB flash memory, and the /var, swap,/home on mirrored hard-drives.

After installation and reboot, I have received the following error:

```
init: can't exec getty `/usr/libexec/getty` for /dev/ttyv1: No souch file or directory
init: can't exec getty `/usr/libexec/getty` for /dev/ttyv2: No souch file or directory
[and so on]
```

I have done search, which indicated problems with the file /usr/libexec/getty.  Therefore, I have logged in a single user mode and verified:

```
#ls -als /usr/libexec/getty 
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  - 28024 12 Dec 17:03 /usr/libexec/getty
```
so it appears that the file exists with the correct permissions.

Any help would be appreciated.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 10, 2013)

It's not /usr/libexec/getty which the system can't seem to find, it's /dev/ttyv1 and up. 

As to the reason why; that's a bit harder. Normally /dev is a mountpoint for devfs, a virtual file system which is maintained by the devd daemon. Controlled through /etc/devd.conf where local changes should be made in /usr/local/etc/devd.conf.

My suggestion would be to look into dmesg(8) in order to find out what's happening during boot. If you're logged onto the system using single user mode you might want to examine /var/run/dmesg.boot first.


----------



## mefizto (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi @ShelLuser,



> It's not /usr/libexec/getty which the system can't seem to find, it's /dev/ttyv1 and up.



Thank you for both the explanations and the suggestion what to investigate; I will do that when I am back at the machine, it appears that the search led me astray.  

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 10, 2013)

A look at /etc/ttys might be helpful, as could /etc/gettytab.  What files have you modified?


----------



## mefizto (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi @wblock@,

I am afraid that I do not understand your question.  I have carried out the installation as outlined in the link provided.  When the system restarted, I received the cited message.

Consequent search for possible solutions suggested to login in a single user mode and look for potentially missing /usr/libexec/getty, which, as explained by @ShelLuser was not the problem.

I hope that the explanations are clearer than my initial post.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2013)

Does the /dev/ directory exist at all? If not try to create it.


----------



## mefizto (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi @SirDice,

When I log in in single user mode, the /dev directory as well as all the files under it, including the allegedly missing /dev/ttyvX, are there.

Hi @ShelLuser,

I have looked, logged in in single user mode, looked at the output of `dmesg`, and there are a few suspicious lines:


```
Waiting for root filesystem
```

Then additional messages appear and finally the root is mounted:


```
Mounting root from zfs:system/ROOT/default
```

So I wonder if it is not some timing issue.  On the other hand, the /var/run/dmesg.boot does _not_ exist at all.

Any other ideas please before I reinstall?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## kpa (Jun 11, 2013)

Post the ZFS dataset structure, the output of `zfs list` at least.


----------



## jozze (Jun 11, 2013)

Your problem could be that most of your system lies on a USB flash drive. There have been reports that the system cannot boot properly in such cases because of AHCI, or ACPI or something. Normally in such cases the computer failed to boot (properly/at all). I don't know about zfs though and I am not an expert. It's just a thought.

If you have an existing FreeBSD system, try to mount that flash drive there, along with devfs, and try using chroot(8)() to test if your installation at least works properly.


----------



## mefizto (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi @kpa,

Here are the requested outputs:

`zpool list`

```
NAME     SIZE  ALLOC   FREE    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
system  14.9G   630M  14.3G     4%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
systor   111G   352K   111G     0%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
```
`zfs list`

```
NAME                     USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
system                   630M  14.0G    31K  none
system/ROOT              629M  14.0G    31K  none
system/ROOT/default      629M  14.0G   629M  legacy
system/ROOT/usr          127K  14.0G    34K  /usr
system/ROOT/usr/local     31K  14.0G    31K  /usr/local
system/ROOT/usr/ports     31K  14.0G    31K  /usr/ports
system/ROOT/usr/src       31K  14.0G    31K  /usr/src
system/ROOT/var           94K  14.0G    31K  none
system/ROOT/var/db        63K  14.0G    32K  /var/db
system/ROOT/var/db/pkg    31K  14.0G    31K  /var/db/pkg
systor                   348K   109G    31K  /system
systor/home               31K   109G    31K  /home
systor/var               130K   109G    36K  /var
systor/var/log          31.5K   109G  31.5K  /var/log
systor/var/mail           31K   109G    31K  /var/mail
systor/var/tmp            31K   109G    31K  /var/tmp
```

And here is my installation cheat-sheet in attempted script format, but being my first attempt, it does not work, but should you have time please review it if there is not a glaring error.

```
#!/usr/bin/

set verbose

#
# Variables
#

set PRIMARY_DISK=da0
set HOSTNAME=beastie
set DESTDIR=/mnt

#
# Partitions System disk
#

gpart destroy -F $PRIMARY_DISK
gpart create -s gpt $PRIMARY_DISK
gpart add -b 34 -t freebsd-boot -s 512k -a4k -l boot_0 $PRIMARY_DISK
gpart add -t freebsd-zfs -l root_0 -b 1m $PRIMARY_DISK
gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 $PRIMARY_DISK

#
# /
#

# Mirror

#zpool create -f -o cachefile=/tmp/zpool.cache -m none system /dev/gpt/system*

#Single disk

zpool create -f -o cachefile=/tmp/zpool.cache system /dev/gpt/system_0
zfs set checksum=fletcher4 zroot
zfs set atime=off system
zfs set mountpoint=none system
zfs create system/ROOT
zfs create -o mountpoint=/$DESTDIR system/ROOT/default

#
# Boot
#

zpool set bootfs=system/ROOT/default system


#
# Datasets on system
#

#
# /usr
#

zfs create -o compression=lzjb system/ROOT/usr
zfs create -o compression=lzjb system/ROOT/usr_local
zfs create -o compression=gzip-9 system/ROOT/usr_ports
zfs create -o compression=gzip-9 system/ROOT/usr_src

#
# /var/db
# /var/db/pkg
#

zfs create -o exec=off -o setuid=off system/ROOT/var_db
zfs create -o compression=lzjb -o exec=on -o setuid=off system/ROOT/var_db_pkg


#
# System and storage disk
# http://www.freebsddiary.org/zfs-with-gpart.php
#

zpool create -f -o cachefile=/tmp/zpool.cache sysstor mirror /dev/ada1 /dev/ada2
zfs set canmount=off systor 
zfs set mountpoint=/system systor 
zfs set checksum=fletcher4 systor 

#
# Datasets on systor
#

zfs create -o compression=lzjb systor/var
zfs create -o compression=lzjb -o exec=off -o setuid=off systor/var/log
zfs create -o compression=gzip -o exec=off -o setuid=off systor/var/mail
zfs create -o compression=lzjb systor/home

#
# /var/tmp
#

zfs create -o compression=lzjb -o exec=on -o setuid=off systor/var/tmp
chmod 1777 $DESTDIR/var/tmp


#
# FreeBSD sets
#

foreach file (/usr/freebsd-dist/distribution/*.txz)
 tar --unlink -xpJf $file -C $DESTDIR
end

#
# Finishing zfs config
#

cp /tmp/zpool.cache /$DESTDIR/boot/zfs/

zfs create -V $SWAP_SIZE -o org.freebsd:swap=on -o checksum=off -o sync=disabled -o primarycache=none -o secondarycache=none zroot/swap


#
# Settings
#

#
# FreeBSD Boot Loader
#

cat >> $DESTDIR/boot/loader.conf <<__EOF__
zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:system/ROOT/default"
__EOF__

echo hostname=\"$HOSTNAME\" >> $DESTDIR/etc/rc.conf


cat >> $DESTDIR/etc/rc.conf <<__EOF__
zfs_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
__EOF__


touch $DESTDIR/etc/fstab


#
# Set mounpoints for the file system
#

zfs umount -a
zfs set mountpoint=legacy system/ROOT/default
zfs set mountpoint=/usr system/usr
zfs set mountpoint=/usr/local system/ROOT/usr_local
zfs set mountpoint=/usr/ports system/ROOT/usr_ports
zfs set mountpoint=/usr/src system/ROOT/usr_src
zfs set mountpoint=/var/db system/ROOT/var_db
zfs set mountpoint=/var/db/pkg system/ROOT/var_db_pkg
zfs set mountpoint=/va/tmp systor/var/tmp
zfs set mountpoint=/var systor/var
zfs set mountpoint /var/log systor/var/log
zfs set mountpoint /var/mail systor/var/mail
zfs set mountpoint=/home systor/home

#
#reboot
#

reboot
```

Please also see the following post, for output of `dmesg` the software does not let me post it here, complaining about length.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## mefizto (Jun 12, 2013)

Output of `dmesg` in single user mode:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012
    root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (2400.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6f6  Family = 6  Model = f  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 6442450944 (6144 MB)
avail memory = 6155182080 (5870 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <MSTEST OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <MSTEST OEMXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bff00000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 0x97, should be 0x96 (20110527/tbutils-282)
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xbc00-0xbc7f mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
hdac0: <Intel 82801H HDA Controller> mem 0xf7ffc000-0xf7ffffff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ahci0: <JMicron JMB363 AHCI SATA controller> mem 0xfbefe000-0xfbefffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
ahci0: AHCI v1.00 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
atapci0: <JMicron JMB363 UDMA133 controller> port 0xdc00-0xdc07,0xd880-0xd883,0xd800-0xd807,0xd480-0xd483,0xd400-0xd40f at device 0.1 on pci3
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xc800-0xc8ff mem 0xfbdfc000-0xfbdfffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon EC Ultra Id 0xb4 Rev 0x02> on mskc0
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:18:f3:76:49:87
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1149 Gigabit PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> port 0xa480-0xa49f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> port 0xa800-0xa81f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> port 0xa880-0xa89f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2 on uhci2
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xac00-0xac1f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus3 on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> mem 0xf7ffbc00-0xf7ffbfff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
atapci1: <SiI 680 UDMA133 controller> port 0xec00-0xec07,0xe880-0xe883,0xe800-0xe807,0xe480-0xe483,0xe400-0xe40f mem 0xfbfffc00-0xfbfffcff irq 22 at device 1.0 on pci5
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
fwohci0: <Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A> mem 0xfbfff000-0xfbfff7ff,0xfbff8000-0xfbffbfff irq 21 at device 3.0 on pci5
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=1)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:11:d8:00:00:e8:69:a4
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:11:d8:e8:69:a4
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:11:d8:e8:69:a4
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:11:d8:00:00:e8:69:a4 @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x2e6c000
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
skc0: <Marvell Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xfbff4000-0xfbff7fff irq 19 at device 4.0 on pci5
skc0: Marvell Yukon Lite Gigabit Ethernet rev. (0x9)
sk0: <Marvell Semiconductor, Inc. Yukon> on skc0
sk0: Ethernet address: 00:18:f3:76:36:3b
miibus1: <MII bus> on sk0
e1000phy1: <Marvell 88E1011 Gigabit PHY> PHY 0 on miibus1
e1000phy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci1: <Intel ICH8 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xa400-0xa407,0xa080-0xa083,0xa000-0xa007,0x9c00-0x9c03,0x9880-0x989f mem 0xf7ffb000-0xf7ffb7ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci1: AHCI v1.10 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci1
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci1
ahcich6: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci1
ahcich7: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xd2000-0xd4fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
ctl: CAM Target Layer loaded
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
ZFS filesystem version 5
ZFS storage pool version 28
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Analog Devices AD1988B HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Analog Devices AD1988B Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Analog Devices AD1988B (Analog 8ch/2.0)> at nid 18,36,22,37 and 23,21,20,24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Analog Devices AD1988B (Front Analog Headphones)> at nid 17 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Analog Devices AD1988B (Rear Digital)> at nid 27 on hdaa0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST3120022A 3.54> ATA-6 device
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad10
ada1 at ata4 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <SAMSUNG SP1213N TL100-23> ATA-7 device
ada1: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 114498MB (234493056 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad12
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 9375195 Hz quality 1000
cd0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus2 target 1 lun 0
cd0: <PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-111D 1.06> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 66.700MB/s transfers (UDMA4, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
ugen4.2: <Kingston> at usbus4
umass0: <Kingston DataTraveler G3, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:12:0:-1: Attached to scbus12
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus12 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Kingston DataTraveler G3 PMAP> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 15280MB (31293440 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 1947C)
ugen4.3: <vendor 0x046d> at usbus4
uaudio0: <vendor 0x046d product 0x0992, class 239/2, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 3> on usbus4
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: Record: 16000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format.
uaudio0: No midi sequencer.
pcm3: <USB audio> on uaudio0
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Trying to mount root from zfs:system/ROOT/default []...
ugen1.2: <Microsoft> at usbus1
ums0: <Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEyeTM, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ugen4.4: <vendor 0x090c> at usbus4
umass1: <vendor 0x090c product 0x1000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/11.00, addr 4> on usbus4
umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass1:13:1:-1: Attached to scbus13
da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus13 target 0 lun 0
da1: <  1100> Removable Direct Access SCSI-4 device 
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 3864MB (7913472 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 492C)
```

Kindest regards,

M


----------

